# Briggs and Stratton Pulsa-Jet Carburetor



## Cliff Smith (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm trying to fix my neighbor's lawn edger. The engine number is 80202 4015 01 90061103. I've replaced the diaphragm (it was stiff), and that always worked before for me on the Pulsa-Jet carburetors.

When I started working on this engine, the reservoir in the fuel tank had a lot of rust and gum from old fuel in it and covering the bottom of the short intake tube. By putting a drinking straw full of gasoline in the air intake, the engine now starts and runs and the fuel reservoir fills by itself, so it seems worthwhile to keep working on it.

I still have a plugged fixed-inlet, which on this carburetor is on the bottom of the the shorter fuel pickup tube, which is part of the carburetor casting. Picture 4 on this link is a picture of what I'm trying to describe.
Disassembly of Briggs and Stratton Tank-mounted Pulsa-jet Fixed-jet Small Well Carburetor - Horizontal Crankshaft Engine

I've soaked the carburetor for two days, but I can't blow through the fixed-inlet and neither can my air compressor. I've taken out the mixture needle so the carburetor cleaner can get in from both sides.

What else can I try besides soaking the carburetor in a gallon of cleaner for a day at a time?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

did you take the nylon intake off ?


----------

